# Filter läuft über



## hunny (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem und zwar läuft auf einem mal mein Bioteich Filter (WilTec Bio-Teichfilter bis 60.000 l) über! Meine Pumpe soll 12000l/h machen Ich habe den Filter heute sauber gemacht aber trotzdem! Wie kann das sein - es läuft seit 6 Wochen und nun läuft er auf einem mal über. Kann es sein das sich das verändert um so sauberer das Wasser wird? Ich kann mir da echt kein Reim mehr drauf machen. Gefälle und dicker Ablauf sind vorhanden. Ich habe erstmal einen Steckdosendimmer dazwischen gebaut und lasse die Pumpe nur noch mit halber Kraft laufen.

Kann es sein das man die Filterschwämme doch ordentlich durchspühlen muss? Man hatte mir hier im Forum gesagt das ich sie nur mit einer Gießkanne und Teichwasser spühlen soll. 

Nasse Grüße Volker


----------



## sante (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo

ich würde es mal versuchen mit schwämme richtig ausdrücken.
die werden sich wohl zugesetzt haben.


----------



## hunny (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo Jens,
danke für die Antwort ! Mich wundert nur das die Schmutzanzeige nun rein gar nichts angezeigt hat. Ich werde das mit den Schwämmen mal testen. 

Grüße Volker


----------



## Thomy67 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

hallo volker..

wird dein filter ohne vorfilterung direkt eingespeisst?
wenn ja hast du den ganzen schmoder im filter wo er nicht hiengehört,
mach mal ein bild davon wie deine einspeisung aussieht


----------



## hunny (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo Thomy,
Du hast Recht ich habe keinen Vorfilter. Der Schlauch von der Pumpe geht direkt in den Teichfilter.
Foto geht gerade nicht weil meine Tochter meine Cam mit hat 

Was für einen Vorfilter bräuchte ich für meine Teichgröße oder besser gesagt was würdest Du mir empfehlen?

Grüße Volker


----------



## Thomy67 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

hallo

also empfehlungen gibt es einige, für den einfachen heimwerker ist mein siebflter gemacht, siehe profil oder such hier im forum.. unter Thomy67
das wäre glaub was  deine anlage betrifft  wens fertig ist?  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21854

meiner sieht so aus: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26055
beachre auch letzenbeitrag...

das ist auch einer https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23916/?q=eigenbau+siebfilter


----------



## sante (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo Volker

es gibt da mehere varianten.
wenn du die pumpe im teich hast ist das einfachste einen Compactsieve zu verwenden.
da gibt es auch noch einen ultrasieve aber das würde dann einige umbaumaßnahmen in anspruch nehmen und ist da auch mit mehr kosten verbunden.


----------



## sante (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Ups da war einer schneller.

so geht es natürlich auch.


----------



## Thomy67 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*



hallo jens jep war ich... Compactsieve ist ok aber Euro's  verbraucht er auch :shock


----------



## hunny (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Junge, Junge sind die teuer  Ich glaube da werde ich mir wohl selber einen basteln... Die Anleitung mit der Box ist schon super  nur wie groß mus diieses sein oder ist das egal?


----------



## Thomy67 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

eine Eurobox ist sehr stabil, und eckig eignet sich gut für Selbstbau, 
im Baumarkt gibts auch andere Boxen aber damit kenn ich mich nicht aus,
die Flansche und das sieb sind von  3 2 1 ... ansonsten ist alles gut beschrieben für den Bau...


----------



## sante (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hi

na ja gut kostet schon was, aber dafür geht das mit dem spaltsieb auch gut.

aber wenn du etwas zeit hast dann ist basteln auch ne lösung.


----------



## hunny (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo,
ich denke bei so viel Geld muss man sich die Zeit nehmem da belibt mir keine Alternative. Gibt es bei den Sieben auch Unterschiede oder ist das Gewebe immer gleich! 

PS : ich möchte keine Koi´s


----------



## Thomy67 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

da gibt es schon unterschiede,

ich benutze das... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220584613642&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
200My


----------



## Thomy67 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*



Thomy67 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> also empfehlungen gibt es einige, für den einfachen heimwerker ist mein siebflter gemacht, siehe profil oder such hier im forum.. unter Thomy67
> das wäre glaub was  deine anlage betrifft  wens fertig ist?  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21854
> ...


 den hab ich noch gefunden zum einfachen nchbau:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/45


----------



## hunny (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo,
meinst Du den selberbau mit den Japanmatten?


----------



## Nori (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Ich denke so ein Siebfilter als Bausatz wird mit Flanschen, Sieb, Behälter und Kleinteilen etc. auch so um die 50,-  bis 70,- Euro kosten - vom Zeitaufwand mal abgesehen. Man darf aber ein Compactsieve, dass ein hochwertiges Spaltsieb hat (mit entsprechenden Vorteilen wie Standzeit, wenig Biofilmbildung, leichte Reinigung, Sauerstoffanreicherung etc.) nicht mit so einem Edelstahlsieb von der Rolle vergleichen. Außerdem ist die Gehäuseausführung des CS schon was anderes als ein Plastikbehälter.
Ich denke die 200 Euro für ein CS sind gut angelegt - oder man hat das Glück für 125,- bis 150,- ein gut gebrauchtes Teil zu ergattern...

Gruß Nori


----------



## hunny (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

mal eine ganz andere Frage: wie oft muss man das Sieb eigentlich reinigen? Wenn das so feinpoorig ist wird das wohl ziemlich oft sein oder?


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*



hunny schrieb:


> mal eine ganz andere Frage: wie oft muss man das Sieb eigentlich reinigen? Wenn das so feinpoorig ist wird das wohl ziemlich oft sein oder?


Hallo Volker,
das kann man pauschal sicher nicht beantworten...
Es kommt einfach auf die Menge an Sachen an, die das Sieb zu bewältigen hat.

Bei einem Sieb spielt alles mit... Algen, Blätter, Nadeln, Pollen, Fischkot und alles das was in der Aufzählung fehlt. 

Hat man von allem viel, dann wird man häufiger reinigen müssen...
hat man weniger, dann verringert sich der Reinigungsintervall, wobei man beim Siebfilter trotzdem immer mal einen Blick reinwerfen sollte.


----------



## Thomy67 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

hallo 

mein sieb reinige ich alle 2 - 4 tage je nach wetter, der rest übernimmt mein rotor und reinigt mein sieb, 
für manche menschen sind 200.- viel geld und selbst bau macht spass und der effekt ist  genau so gut, auch ein CS muss mann immer reinigen oder gibts den schon selbstreinigend ?


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo allso das ist mein vor Filter er ist so einfach das es auch jeder andere nach bauen kann. Kuckste Bild Dauerkosten alle 5 Tage einen Damenstrupf 50 Cent.


----------



## hunny (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Ist das jetzt ernst gemeint


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Meinste das get nit  ich mache alle 5 Tage een Neuen Damenstrupf auf das Teil und der grobe Schmutz bleibt im Stupf  hab da auch Beweisfoto wenst willst


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo Reiner,
da braucht man kein Beweisfoto  ....
hab meiner Frau einen abgeschwatzt...
der Strumpf hatte ein Loch... einfach einen Knoten gemacht und ab auf nen Schlauch.

Und man muss noch nicht mal dauernd neue benutzen... einmal wenden, abspülen und zurückwenden und weiter geht's.
(wenn die Qualität stimmt braucht man(n) noch nicht mal dauernd neue )


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo Andreas und Rainer,
es geht einfach "alles", es ist nur einfach eine Frage, was man wirklich will.
Ein nicht automatisch gereinigtes Sieb (egal ob Strumpf, Schwamm oder Gewebe) bedarf eines regelmäßigen Reinigungsintervalls.
Alles weitere ist nicht wartungsfrei, aber kann längere Zeit ohne Aufsicht laufen. Es bleibt demnach eine Frage des eigenen "Bastelwillens" und Budgets, die perfekte Lösung zu installieren. Wenn man sich nicht Stunden den Kopf über mögliche Lösungen den Kopf zerbrechen will, dann hilft immer ein "selbstbegrenzender" Filter.


----------



## Stoer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo Volker,

mmmmmh das Problem kommt mir bekannt vor.

Dein __ Filtersystem ist mir nicht bekannt.
Ich habe eine Oase Screenmatic 18 und als Filterpumpe eine Aquamax 16000.
Mein Filter lief in den letzten zwei Jahren intern ständig über und keiner konnte mir wirklich helfen.
Meine Schwämme waren sauber alle Aus- und Eingänge frei - ich wußte mir keinen Rat mehr.
Jetzt habe ich meine Pumpe gedrosselt - das geht bei der Aquamax und nun läuft alles super und das Wasser ist klar. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob Du deine Pumpe drosseln kannst.


----------



## hunny (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo,
ich habe auch alles sauber gemacht. Nun geht es wieder aber ich glaube der Filter funzt nicht mehr


----------



## Daniteich (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

hallo,

ich habe auch so einen filter und kenne das problem .. mit dem reinigen bekommt man das für kurze zeit in den griff. aber wer will alle 4-5 tage den filter reinigen.
das mit der pumpe habe ich auch schon gedacht .. ich werde es mal mit einem steckdosemdimmer versuchen. eine lösung scheint mir auch eine vorabscheider zu sein, den muss ich aber noch basteln.
wichtig ist es nach jedem intensiven reinigen was für die filterbakterien zu tun 

lg dani


----------



## hunny (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Ich hatte ja auch einen Steckdosendimmer eingebaut nur leider scheint dann die Durchflussmenge nicht mehr zu reichen. Mein Teich ist wieder grün geworden


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo wenn der Filter 350 B wieder zusammen gebaut wird dann müssen die schwamm öffnungen zum auslauf zeigen wichtig.


----------



## mcreal (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Meißt ist die darunter liegende Japanmatte schuld,dass der Filter "überläuft".
Die Schwämme brauch man meißt gar nicht sauber machen(ausdrücken).
Die beiden Japanmatten mit Druck ausspülen,dann sollte er wieder laufen.

Ich habe an diesem Filter eher das Problem,das ich den Einlauf nicht richtig dicht bekomme.
Habe nen 1 1/2 Zoll Schlauch daran angeschlossen.Trotz zwei Schlauchschellen und zwei Gummidichtungen,tröpfelt es darunter raus.


----------



## mcreal (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Hallo wenn der Filter 350 B wieder zusammen gebaut wird dann müssen die schwamm öffnungen zum auslauf zeigen wichtig.



Hallo,

wie kommst Du darauf?Hast Du irgendwelche Unterschiede festgestellt?
Laut Aussage von Wiltec(Hersteller) ist dies egal,in welcher Richtung die Schwämme eingesetzt werden.


----------



## hunny (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Hallo wenn der Filter 350 B wieder zusammen gebaut wird dann müssen die schwamm öffnungen zum auslauf zeigen wichtig.



das tun sie auch aber wie gesagt seit dem ich den Filter gereinigt habe ist das Wasser wieder total grün geworden


----------



## Daniteich (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Ich habe an diesem Filter eher das Problem,das ich den Einlauf nicht richtig dicht bekomme.
Habe nen 1 1/2 Zoll Schlauch daran angeschlossen.Trotz zwei Schlauchschellen und zwei Gummidichtungen,tröpfelt es darunter raus.[/QUOTE]


hallo mike  

das problem hatte ich auch .... ich habe es gelöst, in dem ich ein bisschen klebeband um die tülle der uvc-einheit gewickelt habe .. danach war es dicht.

lieben gruß dani


----------



## Doc (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Einfach Teflonband um die Tülle wickeln 

http://www.wasserstore.de/images/produkte/234-teflon1.jpg


----------



## hunny (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*



hunny schrieb:


> das tun sie auch aber wie gesagt seit dem ich den Filter gereinigt habe ist das Wasser wieder total grün geworden



tja dazu scheint hier wohl keiner eine Lösung zu haben


----------



## Nori (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

@ Hunny:
Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann gibt es für mich nur eine Erklärung:
Du hast mit dem Reinigen deine kleinen Helferchen alle gekillt - und das ist auch der große Nachteil dieses Filters - er vereint den sich schnell zusetzenden Teil der mechanischen Reinigung (= Schwamm) mit der Bioabteilung - es gibt keinerlei Bioballs etc. die auch mal einige Monate ohne Reinigung auskommen.
Dieser Filter ist ein brauchbarer Bestandteil einer Anlage, die aus einem Vorfilter, diesem Filter als mech. Filter und einem nachgeschalteten Bio-Filter bestehen sollte (mit Bioballs, __ Hel-X oder anderen Medien) - aber als alleiniger Filter ist das Teil nicht geeignet.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*



Daniteich schrieb:


> Ich habe an diesem Filter eher das Problem,das ich den Einlauf nicht richtig dicht bekomme.
> Habe nen 1 1/2 Zoll Schlauch daran angeschlossen.Trotz zwei Schlauchschellen und zwei Gummidichtungen,tröpfelt es darunter raus.




hallo mike  

das problem hatte ich auch .... ich habe es gelöst, in dem ich ein bisschen klebeband um die tülle der uvc-einheit gewickelt habe .. danach war es dicht.

lieben gruß dani[/QUOTE]

Hallo dani & Doc,

mit Klebeband habe ich es auch schon versucht.Weiß momentan nicht genau was ich für eine Art Klebeband genommen hatte.(so schwarzes Isolierband glaub ich)
Vielleicht muß ich doch mal nen spezielles versuchen oder ich war noch zu sparsam damit.
Werde es nochmal versuchen.



Nori schrieb:


> @ Hunny:
> Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann gibt es für mich nur eine Erklärung:
> Du hast mit dem Reinigen deine kleinen Helferchen alle gekillt - und das ist auch der große Nachteil dieses Filters - er vereint den sich schnell zusetzenden Teil der mechanischen Reinigung (= Schwamm) mit der Bioabteilung - es gibt keinerlei Bioballs etc. die auch mal einige Monate ohne Reinigung auskommen.
> Dieser Filter ist ein brauchbarer Bestandteil einer Anlage, die aus einem Vorfilter, diesem Filter als mech. Filter und einem nachgeschalteten Bio-Filter bestehen sollte (mit Bioballs, __ Hel-X oder anderen Medien) - aber als alleiniger Filter ist das Teil nicht geeignet.
> ...



Also ich habe zwar den Filter schon seit zwei Monaten im Einsatz,aber mit Fischbesatz,erst eine Woche.
Von daher sind meine Erfahrungswerte was die Reinigungsintervalle angehen noch etwas frisch.
Ich habe genau vor einer Woche den Filter gereinigt:1.Kammer die blauen groben Schwämme ausgedrückt und gespült.Die feinen gelben Schwämme in der 2.Kammer,habe ich weder ausgedrückt noch ausgespült.Diese stellen ja die "eigentliche Bioabteilung" des Filters dar.
Über den Schmutzablauf,habe ich die erste Kammer ausgespült und *beide* Japanmatten richtig mit Druck ausgespült.
Danach lief der Filter wieder einwandfrei.
Bis jetzt(stand gestern) ist die "Reinungsanzeige" noch nicht wieder "aufgetaucht".
Mal sehen wie lange noch...

@Nori
Bioballs hat dieser Filter aber auch.Die liegen in der letzten Kammer hinter den gelben Schwämmen.

Ich muss sagen,dass ich mir eigentlich erst einen anderen Filter ausgeguckt hatte.
Durch Zufall bin ich an diesen Filter über einen Kollegen gekommen.Dessen Bekannter hatte diesen Filter im Einsatz und hatte voriges Jahr seinen Teich vergrößert und diesen Filter daher "übrig".
Ich habe ihn dadurch als "Super Schnäppchen" bekommen,dadurch konnte ich eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Doc (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*



mcreal schrieb:


> Hallo dani & Doc,
> 
> mit Klebeband habe ich es auch schon versucht.Weiß momentan nicht genau was ich für eine Art Klebeband genommen hatte.(so schwarzes Isolierband glaub ich)
> Vielleicht muß ich doch mal nen spezielles versuchen oder ich war noch zu sparsam damit.
> Werde es nochmal versuchen.



Klebeband eignet sich nicht zum Abdichten 

Kein Klebeband, sondern TEFLONBAND.

http://www.poolpowershop.de/Schwimm...und-Reiniger/Teflonband.html?campaign=froogle


----------



## hunny (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo,
ich danke Euch für die Antworten. Ich habe den Filter dann wahrscheinlich wirklich zu sauber gemacht  Das Wasser war vorher wirklich so sauber das ich bis auf den Grund ( 1,6 Meter ) schauen konnte. Kommen solche Bakterien nicht irgendwann von alleine? Es kann ja nicht seinen das man nach jeder Reinigung den Filter wieder mit Bakterien versetzen mus! Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte sind diese Bioball doch vorhanden! 

Was meint ihr nun wie ich vorgehen sollte? UV Brenner weider an ? Nochmals Bakterien kaufen? Ich bin da ziemlich hilflos!?

Grüße hunny


----------



## Daniteich (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

@hunny

hallo du  

einfach auch ein bisschen zeit lassen ... versuche zukünftig nur den ersten behälter gründlich zu reinigen, japanmatte super durchspülen.
in der zweiten kiste möglichst nur die schwämme kräftig ausdrücken. ansonsten möglich in ruhe lassen .... der filter braucht einfach seine zeit.
wenn du die möglichkeit hast baue einen vorfilter der den grobschmutz aufnimmt.
da du die pumpe auch im teich hast werden die ganzen algen durch die pumpenflügel fein gemalen und setzen den filter schneller zu. um das zu verhindern, brauchst du einen vorfilter.

lg dani

ps bei mit ist das klebeband immer noch dicht


----------



## hunny (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo Dani,
werde es in Zukunft so machen wie Du geschrieben hast! Habe heute noch mal Bakterien in den Filter getan ( vielleicht geht es dann ja schneller :beten ) Das mit dem Vorfilter muss ich dann wohl noch machen. Habe bald Urlaub und dann auch Zeit zum basteln! 

Trotzdem noch eine Frage weil immer noch nicht ganz klar beantwortet : UV Brenner nun an oder aus?

Grüße hunny


----------



## mcreal (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*



hunny schrieb:


> Trotzdem noch eine Frage weil immer noch nicht ganz klar beantwortet : UV Brenner nun an oder aus?
> 
> Grüße hunny



Das ist wohl eher ne "Glaubensfrage".
Als ich mit meinen Planungen angefangen habe,war der UVC auch fest eingeplant,ich dachte damals ohne geht es nicht.
Nachdem ich mich hier im Forum darüber eingelesen hatte,mußte ich feststellen,dass es da die versch.Meinungen darüber gibt.
So habe ich die UVC erstmal weg gelassen.Derzeit betreibe ich den Filter immer noch ohne UV Lampe.
Ich habe klares Wasser mit freiem Blick auf den Grund.(1,40m)


----------



## hunny (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter läuft über*

Hallo,
ich habe mir überlegt den Brenner aus zu lassen. Da hier seit Tagen keine Sonne mehr ist wird es wohl auch kein Algenproblem geben! Welch ein scheiß Sommer :evil

Ich hatte ja noch einmal Bakterien gekauft und in den Filter gegeben. Das Zeug muss wirklich gut sein. Das Wasser ist schon wieder fast glasklar 

Grüße hunny


----------

